# tamar



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi all, 
Ducked out for a couple of hours this arvo to the local estuary.
Upon arrival, the toadies were out in force as usual










so the SPs would be staying in the box. On with a little spoon and on the fisrst cast I managed a brief hookup to something small and silvery. A couple more casts and I was able to bring one to hand for ID: small tailor a fairly uncommon fish down this way normally but not today. The interesting thing about this one however was the quite prominent bite mark on its flank. Maybe some bigger things out there?










After a little more playing with the choppers, I moved down the channel towards my flattie spot. As I drifted along the dropoff I picked up a few small flatties before a rather unusual fight heralded something different. 
This time it was a nice snook which put up a great fight for a snook as I've found they normally don't have much to give but this one actually gave a reasonable account of itself.










After this, I managed a few more small flatties (they seemed to get smaller as time went on).










Before the lack of light forced a retreat.
Did I mention it was cold?










Cheers
col.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Cheers Col , that last photo is a great shot of a playful polar bear having a swim :shock: :shock: :shock: , A BLOODY POLAR BEAR :!: :!: :shock: :shock:


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

sheeeish, do u guys in tas have life rafts on board, I hope so, the titanic paid the price for complacency in iceberg ridden waters. Those ACT guys dont quite have the mortgage on freezing just yet. Nice report, just got some mail from the spirit of tas offering great rates for me & my car (& kayak) to go to tassie between now and the end of august. Will have to check the timetable would love to sneak in a weekend down there.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Watch out for those bloody Polar Bears, they are the meanest thing on Earth! Naturally King George Whiting come about 6th.

Great pictures. Keep em coming

Cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:

Hey..... just a minute......what the hell are polar bears doing in the Southern Hemisphere? eating bloody penguins I bet! :shock: :shock:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice one Col,
I'm not going to complain about cold feet anymore this winter.

We get things in the Harbour kinda like your last picture, but they're brown...


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

Is that a Wonder Wobbler in that Flathead pic?

Nice work man...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfhPeo4AABTfgAASQKcACACEEAA/797AIAB1EU8RPKaZqBoGg0DU9BRlH6ofqmhpiek0EBsVBynvSxuQbncfBmHCrNmbFLdYgpnfL22o5vh0lJd6HFxEVEq8GFZtIguYAW8sLPLYI5axMxEJpAwh6S4u+9cJq6+aDhLdIfRGH3hfyNQVlKkH+LuSKcKEh8J71HA=


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

andybear said:


> Hey..... just a minute......what the hell are polar bears doing in the Southern Hemisphere? eating bloody penguins I bet! :shock: :shock:


Yep , there down there , eating or trying to eat bloody king george whiting, :shock: :shock: but last heard they were heading back north , the killer whales and walrus are a much easier prey :shock: :shock:   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Thought you might like the "iceberg" but I'm afraid its really a pile of foam :lol: :lol: :lol: . I was actually fishing near the outlet from a thermal power station which stirs the water up and causes this foam to build up on the surface and I thought that one looked quite icebergish. The water's actually quite warm when the power station is running, prob in the 20s in the actual plume, quite a bit warmer than elsewhere in the river ATM. I don't imagine there have been icebergs in Tassie since the last ice age.

Paffoh: Same lure in all pics, not a wonder wobbler but a tango: another type of small spoon that doesn't give line twist like the wonder wobblers do. Toadie-proof too though I normally still catch a few on them.

cheers 
col.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ2826UAACHfgDAScCGAGoBgCAo+//6gMACsQ1QyMmTIekBoABoYyaZAyaGQZGmBGDVPEyRPUabSeQ1GQaGQkHAIShaU7d4+b+XaTXINU+B1rCsMLBEhEGGLMypH9elMYwB5EJQXNGzNjo5C1KcXVbD4f1KVh8gRew92sgYZXqQXYGKWCxToMEyozW/hAdguwwbCMwydE8WGHAqpiveMLRvdyvymaSO4QLnwI8byTuL2g9QkRxBnaVuYgDk1T4RudSyT8XckU4UJCdvNulA=


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice one Col, you are brave going out on to the Tamar this time of year.

Come down south it's warmer down here :lol:


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Red...have you got the one where the two Polar Bears are outside an igloo.....One saying to the other, "I love these things, hard and crunchy on the outside and soft and chewy in the middle".


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

nice variety of fish there!

the only way you'd get me any further south than Queensland is if your iceberg looked something like this:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfRyJv8AACxfgCAScKWAEhQo0Cov77+gMADVWw1Nqpp5Rk09Mp+qeo8kAaDagamJqZpQDRoDagGnlHqDU0jQGgyBoAAGhkAjvUSUZN7xpM6RQPqlLW5shQICIuSRvdXI1ICkvrsY/IqaEbXlEyuF6WuBxSc29dZc/LV7RksC4iCCBXmAoq690HKSnaL3oTcEL1QTgBo4t20vSs0zYEGWpuQJWAaK9n6J7FhLhg4Ni00Ussz0gjNVsjW5j70hxazhFmrVUECJmKYUTg7GwLqIIBiIBQI4i+BzPXGoaWF8F/i7kinChIejkTf4


----------

